# Persenning eingerissen.



## Fishzilla (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen.
Leider ist meine Persenning eingerissen.
Meine kluge Idee war, hinten an der Reling Rutenhalter aus VA anzubringen.
Leider ging die Persenning beim schließen sehr knapp darüber hinweg.
Am Wasser angekommen, schauten die Rutenhalter mich aus der geschlossenen Persenning an.|bigeyes
Die Löcher sehen wie sauber ausgeschnitten aus, sind kreisrund und haben einen ca. 6cm großen Durchmesser.
Kann man sowas mit Flicken von der Innenseite unauffällig zukleben?
Hat jemand von euch eine Bezugsquelle, die er nennen kann, oder ein Tipp, wie ich den Schaden beheben kann.


----------



## lille pojken (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*

Habe eine Bezugsquelle hatte heute noch keine PN von dir!!!!!


----------



## Fishzilla (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Habe eine Bezugsquelle hatte heute noch keine PN von dir!!!!!


|muahah:|muahah:
Dann schreibe ich die letzten Stunden mit deiner Frau oder was?:q|wavey:


----------



## lille pojken (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:
> Dann schreibe ich die letzten Stunden mit deiner Frau oder was?:q|wavey:


 
Ja nee weiss auch nicht wahr einfach zuviel:#2::#2::#2::#2: gestern aber der nachbar macht einen richtig guten selber der ist immer noch Krank|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

MvH Lars


----------



## barchetta (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*

Hi Stefan,
wenn Deine Persenning aus beschichtetem Gewebe besteht, kann ich Dir helfen.#h
Mensch Lars, das mit dem Selbstgebrannten ist gefährlich, da riskierst Du ein Auge :g
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*

Wie?
Kann man auch nur auf ein Auge saufen????


----------



## Fishzilla (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*



barchetta schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> wenn Deine Persenning aus beschichtetem Gewebe besteht, kann ich Dir helfen.#h
> Mensch Lars, das mit dem Selbstgebrannten ist gefährlich, da riskierst Du ein Auge :g
> Gruß
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan, fahre nachher zum  Boot, habe da noch ein wenig zum Basteln.
Mache dann auch gleich ein Foto.
Ich bin der Meinung, das die Persenning von innen beschichtet ist. Nachher weis ich mehr.
Wollte dich sowieso in Kürze kontaktieren bezüglich Plotter.


----------



## Fishzilla (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*

So, hier nun zwei Fotos von der Misere.
Rückseite der Persenning fühlt sich gummiert an.
Was ich aber unglaublich fande, das das Boot einer Tropfsteinhöhle glich.
Die Decke, Persenning sowie die Scheiben waren von innen klatschnass.
Ist das bei euch auch so.
Erster Schimmel wollte sich auch breit machen. Habe den Tag mit Schruppen verbracht.
Gibt es dagegen ein Trick, wie ich das verhindern kann.
Lasse ich die Persenning zum durchlüften offen, kann ich mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, das die Vögel mein Boot wieder dicht *******n.


----------



## wilhelm (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*

:vik:Hallo Fishzilla.
Also entweder mußt du eine Persenning mit Lüftung ähnlich wie einem Zelt haben.
Oder aber du stellst in eine flache Schüssel 1-2 Kilo Streusalz ins Boot (zieht die Feuchtigkeit raus,muss allerdings mehrmals im Winter gewechselt werden.)
Ich würde mal bei einem Bootsbauer oder Sattler deine Persenning vorzeigen ( ich denke Fotos reichen) da ich Denke es ist eine Fehlkonstruktion bei dir.

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*

Hallo Stefan,
so sehr unter Spannung sieht mir das garnicht aus. Es scheint aber, dass die Rutenhalter irgendwie zu scharf sind. Mach doch einfach einen vergrößerten Holzdeckel auf die Halter,
dann ist der Druck besser verteilt und nicht so scharfkantig


----------



## Fishzilla (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*

Hallo Hans.
Das täuscht auf dem Foto.
Das ist richtig stramm.
Ich habe auf dem Foto die unterste Knopfleisten offen gelassen.
Was du aber richtig erkannt hast, das die Rutenhalter ein wenig scharfkantig sind.
Da werde ich nach der Reparatur dicke Socken übergestülpt. Dann ist die Sache ein wenig entschärft.
Für die Reparatur der Plane habe ich von unseren schwedischen Freund Lars einen Link erhalten.
Nochmals danke dafür, aber ich Idiot habe den aus Versehen gelöscht da der Briefkasten voll war. #q
Kannst du den mir noch mal zukommen lassen?
Was ist mit diesen Tropf/Schwitzwasser, habt ihr das auch, das dicke Tropfen an der Decke/Persenning hängen?
Das hatte ich bei meiner Crescent nicht ansatzweise so viel gehabt.
Euch allen einen schönen Abend noch, der Grieche ruft.#h


----------



## lille pojken (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*

Hej Stefan
PN ist raus aber nicht wieder einfach so entsorgen!!!!!
wenn es morgrn wieder Hell ist werde ich mal ein bild machen meine Persenning ist,
am Motorbrunnen offen was die bildung von Schwitzwasser erst garnicht aufkommen lässt!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*

Das Problem Kondens/Schwitzwasser ist so alt wie das Thema Boot selbst.Abhilfe schaffen nur Kondenswassersammler wie sie in Bau/Campingmärkten erhältlich sind.Ein spezielles Entfeuchtungssalz entzieht der Luft im Innenraum die Feuchtigkeit und leitet sie in einen Sammelbehälter den man regelmäßig leeren muß.Dies sollte Abhilfe schaffen, benutze diese Behälter seit Jahren mit Erfolg Bude, mein Kajütboot ist furztrocken! Zu dem Problem Löcher in der Persenning: Zunähen lassen beim Polsterer oder Sattler! Vermeidung der Löcher: Beim Trailertransport alte Kissen auf die Enden der Rutenhalter oder einen Minifender in der Mitte durchschneiden und die Enden drüberstülpen. Hab vor 10 Jahren auch so angefangen grins!))))
Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## Luremaster (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Persenning eingerissen.*

Hallo.
Fahr zu einem Aufbauspezialisten für LKW Auflieger oder zu einem Planenmacher.
Ist ne Sache von 10min.Der scheidet das Loch großzügig auf und setzt einen Flicken drauf.
Diesen verschweisst er mit der Plane und die Sache ist io!


----------

